# Heat pad



## bossdog004 (Feb 15, 2006)

I live in FL and it is usually pretty warm. It has dipped down in the 40's and I want to make sure that my mantids stay warm.

Can I use just a regular heating pad(for sore muscles) to keep them warm? I don't want to bake them, so what I am looking for is the common setting to put the pad on.

Any help would be great!

:twisted:


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2006)

You don't need any heat source. Room temp. is fine. My room dips down into the high 60's at night and my mantids are fine.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Feb 15, 2006)

Same here, when I think I need heat, I just use a lamp. I only have kept species native to the US so far, but I'm sure unless it is the tropical species, it should be about the same for others as well.


----------



## bossdog004 (Feb 15, 2006)

It is for the thai flower mantids.


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2006)

Heat lamps really dry the air out. If you want a heat pad get one used for reptiles.


----------

